# OSP 12/27



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Guys are out as of 2:30. Not sure of thickness or how they are doing. On my way home from work and no gear. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

quicktafix1 said:


> Guys are out as of 2:30. Not sure of thickness or how they are doing. On my way home from work and no gear. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

How's the action there? Did u keep marks on the screen?


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Other places became fishable and now no osp talk haha


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

True


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Drove by OSP on my way home from work. Looked like they were getting ready to vote in a new mayor.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Going out tomorrow how's the ice on the north side of nimissilla


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

A few guys at C1., more at the Campground Bay


----------



## slabslammer (Feb 19, 2012)

Going out early, anyone else going?


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Maybe when u going.


----------



## claybeatty (Nov 2, 2009)

be there around noon.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Out here at OSP with Fishaholic, kinda quiet. 4 keeper crappie, and a handful dink gills, and that's about it.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

I’m surprised y’all still going there with all the other fishable places


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Be careful out there at OSP, they'll be riding their quads and sleds on the lakes pretty soon if they aren't already. Have fun and be safe.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Bprice1031 said:


> Be careful out there at OSP, they'll be riding their quads and sleds on the lakes pretty soon if they aren't already. Have fun and be safe.


When they start that buzzing the shanties garbage I start setting traps!


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

The fishing isn't that great, but Zeppe's delivers! Hoping it picks up as the day goes on...


----------

